# NYU - Dramatic Writing Undergraduate 2020



## oliviaaa (Jul 18, 2019)

Hey everyone! I'm setting up some threads for undergraduate programs as we get started with our applications/portfolios over the summer  NYU is definitely one of my top schools so I'm really trying to make my portfolio the best it can be in the 15-25 page limit.


----------



## Chris W (Jul 18, 2019)

I believe @mtzavala @JoannaFern went to NYU for undergrad so hopefully they might be able to give you some advice.


----------



## Pramika Kadari (Jul 29, 2019)

Hey! my ultimate goal is to be a television writer, and I'm not sure whether NYU's Film & Television major or their Dramatic Writing major would help me the most in getting there. Because I feel like their Film & Television major includes a few writing classes & a bunch of elective space that I could fill up with writing classes? And I was thinking being educated about the other parts of film would be helpful to, especially in helping me get a job ...

I was wondering why you chose Dramatic Writing?


----------



## oliviaaa (Aug 15, 2019)

Pramika Kadari said:


> Hey! my ultimate goal is to be a television writer, and I'm not sure whether NYU's Film & Television major or their Dramatic Writing major would help me the most in getting there. Because I feel like their Film & Television major includes a few writing classes & a bunch of elective space that I could fill up with writing classes? And I was thinking being educated about the other parts of film would be helpful to, especially in helping me get a job ...
> 
> I was wondering why you chose Dramatic Writing?



Same! I also want to be a television writer. You're right that majoring in Film & Television would give you a more "interdisciplinary" education if you want to call it that. Having production skills under your belt definitely helps in the job market. 
For other schools that don't explicitly have a screenwriting major, I'm applying as a production, film, tv, etc... major with plans to take mostly writing electives. But, for schools with screenwriting majors, I chose those majors because it's really what I want to do. I want to be writing for the majority of my time and I like that NYU incorporates playwriting. 
If I do end up going to a school where my major is screenwriting, I definitely plan on taking production classes for electives because I like that part of filmmaking as well but also because it's helpful to know for writing (& getting jobs lol).
Hopefully that answered your question!


----------



## Chris W (Sep 6, 2019)

How're everyone's applications going?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 17, 2019)

Early decision deadline is in 2 weeks. Who's getting theirs in by then?


----------

